# Mask wearing question



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been contacted by a friend who's travelling to Lanzarote in a few weeks. She's exempt in the UK , or was, re wearing a mask, and has asked what the rules are here. Afaik there's no exemption here, if its obligatory IE indoors or outdoors when social distancing can't be done. Am I correct??
Looking at Spanish government website for any information but can't find it


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> I've been contacted by a friend who's travelling to Lanzarote in a few weeks. She's exempt in the UK , or was, re wearing a mask, and has asked what the rules are here. Afaik there's no exemption here, if its obligatory IE indoors or outdoors when social distancing can't be done. Am I correct??
> Looking at Spanish government website for any information but can't find it


Each autonomous community can set their own rules. In Asturias, the rules are basically as you have stated.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I found an article which says this

"La nueva norma también exime de llevarlas, como hasta ahora, a las personas que acrediten algún tipo de afección respiratoria o de enfermedad incompatible con su uso. "









Uso de la mascarilla en Canarias: cuándo es obligatorio llevarla


Este sábado, 26 de junio, se flexibilizarán las medidas frente al coronavirus en torno a la utilización del tapabocas, el mismo día que Tenerife sube a nivel 3 de alerta sanitaria por el alarmante repunte de su incidencia




www.eldiario.es




.


ie there are exemptions on medical grounds, but I don't know how a tourist would prove that.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Here are the rules for the Canary Islands:

jueves, 14 octubre 2004 (gobiernodecanarias.org)


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you I've passed the information on


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

timwip said:


> Each autonomous community can set their own rules. In Asturias, the rules are basically as you have stated.


I think the mask-wearing rules are made by the national government. They passed a federal law making them mandatory just before the end of the Estado de Alarma then adjusted it recently to say you needn't wear them outdoors under certain circumstances (sitting in a bar, walking on the beach etc).





La Moncloa. ¿Cuándo es obligatorio el uso de la mascarilla?


La Moncloa. ¿Cuándo es obligatorio el uso de la mascarilla?




www.lamoncloa.gob.es




.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I think the mask-wearing rules are made by the national government. They passed a federal law making them mandatory just before the end of the Estado de Alarma then adjusted it recently to say you needn't wear them outdoors under certain circumstances (sitting in a bar, walking on the beach etc).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, though in some comunidades (such as Valencia) it is 'advised' that one wears a mask at all times, if not required.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

I have seen a person get stopped by the police on the street for not wearing a mask, he produced a piece of paper and off he went.

Have the "friend" get her "note" from the doctor translated and aposilled ( though it has to be done by a spanish one to be legal here)

The shop still has the right to not let your "friend" inside.

In Valencia mask use is mandatory until the 6th inside and outside.

Las *medidas específicas* para los actos falleros de 2021 incluyen la obligatoriedad del uso de la mascarilla, incluso al aire libre, la garantía de 1,5 metros de distancia interpersonal en las actividades estáticas, la prohibición de realizar verbenas, discomóviles o karaokes, así como del baile (en interiores y en exteriores), la asignación de asientos en los actos culturales y el cumplimiento de las normas de la hostelería en cualquier actividad asimilable a la misma.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tardigrade said:


> In Valencia mask use is mandatory until the 6th inside and outside.
> 
> Las *medidas específicas* para los actos falleros de 2021 incluyen la obligatoriedad del uso de la mascarilla, incluso al aire libre, la garantía de 1,5 metros de distancia interpersonal en las actividades estáticas, la prohibición de realizar verbenas, discomóviles o karaokes, así como del baile (en interiores y en exteriores), la asignación de asientos en los actos culturales y el cumplimiento de las normas de la hostelería en cualquier actividad asimilable a la misma.


It is only mandatory if you can't maintain the safe distance. However, around here people seem to be wearing them everywhere.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

snikpoh said:


> It is only mandatory if you can't maintain the safe distance. However, around here people seem to be wearing them everywhere.


No, for Fallas masks are required everywhere plus maintaining distance.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Las primeras Fallas tras la Covid, entre las restricciones y la amenaza de lluvia


València inicia este miércoles el ciclo fallero fuera del calendario habitual de marzo (del 1 al 5 de septiembre), con restricciones sanitarias que van del...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tardigrade said:


> No, for Fallas masks are required everywhere plus maintaining distance.


To be clear then, you are talking about the city of Valencia and not the province nor the communidad.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

snikpoh said:


> To be clear then, you are talking about the city of Valencia and not the province nor the communidad.


Si
Yes


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

Some of what has been said is not quite true. I live here 



https://gazettelife.com/news/lanzarote-back-to-level-1/





> *Finally, after spending two months at Level 2 of the Canarian Government’s anti-Covid alert levels, Lanzarote was returned to Level 1 yesterday. The decision follows a week in which the island saw a slight improvement in figures and no change in hospital occupancy.*











*General measures*

Level 1 means that many of the restrictions that apply at higher levels are relaxed. Among the most important measures are the following:


Groups of up to 10 people may gather in public and private.
The maximum occupancy of several activities, such as religious services, funerals, indoor markets, swimming pools, spas etc is increased to 75%.
Outdoor markets may operate at 100% occupancy.
*Bars and restaurants*

The announcement will be most welcomed by bar and restaurant owners, who will see the following changes from today:


Closing time at *2 am*. This is likely to be extended to *3 am* shortly, when a new law is approved by the Canarian Parliament.
Outdoor terraces may be occupied to 100% capacity, with a maximum of 10 to a table.
Indoor dining areas have a capacity of 75%, with a maximum of 6 to a table.
Up to four people may gather at the bar
Buffets are permitted indoors and outdoors.
*Nightclubs* are permitted to open until 2am. Karaoke is permitted. Outdoor areas are 100% occupancy with a maximum of 10 to a table; indoors, 50% capacity and a maximum of 4 to a table. 
*What does not change*

The Canarian Government does not have the power to alter mask-wearing laws, which remain unchanged:


Masks must be worn in any indoor public places, and may only be removed for eating and drinking in bars and restaurants.
Masks must be worn outdoors when distancing of 1.5 metres cannot be guaranteed.
Masks must be worn in public transport and cars in which people who do not live together are traveling.
Exemptions to mask-wearing apply to children under 6 and those with medical certification provided by a local health centre.
The Canarian Government rules also have nothing to do with the UK government’s red, amber and green lists of safe countries for travel. The next UK travel review will take place around September 15th. It is extremely unlikely that Spain or the Canaries will be red-listed at this review, and they are most likely to remain on amber – although a green listing for the Canaries is a possibility.


----------

